# 1/4 Mile time + question



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

here are the slips of 2 good passes. Im car 64. For those who have better times please tell me what mods you have done to your cars. Thanks,
Tim


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Tim,

Two 14.3's...hmm, well at least you're consistent!


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

I made over 25 passes during the weekend those were 2 of the best


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *I made over 25 passes during the weekend those were 2 of the best *


25 passes! 
How's your MAF holding up?
Did you redline each time?


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

MAF is fine?????!!!
Redline eachtime no


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

The car is running like a champ. That weekend I avg. 27mpg and have 420 miles on the tank including the passes!!!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *MAF is fine?????!!!
> *



The MAF sensor seems to crap out
with repeated <6,000 rpm occurances
with an aftermarket intake.
Or, at least that's my theory.
Have'nt you been reading the 
boards about this?


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

No, my Injen and 6000 rpm have not done anything to the MAF, I I dont baby the car thats for sure!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Wow! 
There are multiple threads/postings 
regarding this matter both here and 
over at Altimas.net

Many therories about why it's
happening, but the bottom 
line is that Nissan just made a 
crappy MAF sensor!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *For those who have better times please tell me what mods you have done to your cars. Thanks,
> Tim:D [/B][/QUOTE]
> 
> What mods do you have installed now?*


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

nothin, still just Injen and Stillen Muffs


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

add race pipe 8-10 hp
add UDP 8-10 hp
add timing advance 3-5 hp


that should take you down 2 to 3 tenths with good launches. high 13's possible.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

You got extra money!!!!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

keep your eye on the classified on altimas.net and here.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

If your selling shit PM me email me I'll buy


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *If your selling shit PM me email me I'll buy *


LOL...Tim!!! 

Ruben's Alty stuff is long goooooonneee!!!

I'm sure he's just offering suggestions...


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

I figured!!!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *I figured!!! *


This is OT, but my moms graduated from U of I...


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

sweet! Go hawks!!!


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

impressive times for just a cai and exhaust. u must be a good driver.

Ben


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

crazy4myb14 said:


> *impressive times for just a cai and exhaust. u must be a good driver.
> 
> Ben *


not a good driver... I'm the best driver ever!!!

LOL


----------



## qr25power (May 14, 2003)

Any one know what the stock automatic 02 altima 2.5s can run in 1/4 mile? and what about with aem intake?? cuz i got an 03 specv and im having work done on it and nissan gave me a rental ( altima ) and i wanna take it to the track..haha why not its a rental..haha any help would help..thanx!!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

mid 16s.


----------

